# Life Pro Tip: Go for Girls Below Your Standards if Necessary



## Morpheus (Sep 24, 2020)

This post goes out to those of you who aren't too far gone in the depths of the black pill and are actually trying to improve your lives for the better. Yeah...yeah...I already know what all the virgins here are going to say. 

"Wahhh I could never even look in the direction of a <5 PSL girl"
"I will not further contribute to hypergamy and make unattractive girls feel like they deserve Chad"

Shut up for a second. For those of you who aren't consistently getting laid. Or hell, maybe even aren't consistently even talking to girls, what the fuck are you doing? You're literally wasting your youthful years and eyeing some pie in the sky scenario where _years _from now after you've spent tens of thousands on surgeries, gymmaxxed, taken whatever supplements, and done whatever else, you'll finally go outside and make up for all that lost time as endless top tier Stacies approach you and give you all the sex, validation, and conversations you missed out on.

Some of you are even damn near chadlites and still not getting with girls because this delusional site has convinced you that either 1. only 5% of dudes are getting girls or that 2. only 90th percentile girls are worth it in the first place. Abandon this mindset. Does it know scare the hell out of you that you could wake up at 30 years old one day with virtually no sexual experience? There's nothing wrong with having a goal of getting to the point where you're only hooking up with really hot girls, but for now, who the fuck cares? You're not devaluing yourself by hooking up with a meh girl. It doesn't change who you are, especially with tinder where you can hook up with girls and then literally never talk to them again with nobody else in your life knowing.

*Pros:*

1. You actually get to participate in sex along with all the other guys your age, and you can talk about it with your boys.
2. Sex feels great even if it's with someone you're not crazy attracted to. Pussy is pussy and once you're in the situation where a girl has her clothes off your primal instincts are gonna take over.
3. You actually build experience so later on in life when you do get those stacies you've been lusting after for so long, she won't be able to tell you have no/little sexual experience.
4. Contrary to what you think, it'll make you feel better about yourself I promise. Sex releases dopamine and is one of the most natural and necessary things to humankind. It's not healthy for you to spend so long jerking off into a tissue and never having any kind of intimacy for it. Even after fucking a questionable looking chick, you'll go home and realize at the very worst it's something to kind of laugh about and shrug off, and it's not at all comparable to the lonely depression and crushing feeling of being so worthless that you haven't had any kind of sexual interaction in X amount of years.
5. Less attractive girls try harder during sex. This isn't a myth. They're freakier and they put in more effort than hotter girls who know they can get away with anything. You have no idea how rewarding it feels to literally facefuck a girl and then bust all over her whole body.
6. Most importantly: Constantly talking to a girl/multiple girls makes you feel better about yourself, even if they're not your ideal PSL. In general having someone to talk to is nice, but especially when it's a female who's actually interested in you. And that conversational ability you develop will make you way more prepared to deal with more attractive girls later on.

*You guys have to stop treating this like an all-or-nothing scenario.* Drop your fucking fragile ego, quit porn for a while, download tinder, approach girls in real life, and get whoever you can get. You have to treat it like a ladder and gradually build your way up to your goal rather than thinking the right move is to literally ascend to Chadhood before you even start your life. Take it from someone who's hooked up with hot girls (mainly in the last year after I've lifted to get a good body, become more social, and stopped giving a fuck) as well as some trashy below average girls at times when I was starting off. It's way better than spending all your time alone, talking to nobody, feeling like a loser, and jerking off to whatever degeneracy you're in the mood for.


----------



## Taylorswift (Sep 24, 2020)

Dn read, rape stacies out of your league or rope.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 24, 2020)

Most incels standards are 
1. Age of consent 
2. Have a pulse


----------



## Rift (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## sytyl (Sep 24, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> This post goes out to those of you who aren't too far gone in the depths of the black pill and are actually trying to improve your lives for the better. Yeah...yeah...I already know what all the virgins here are going to say.
> 
> "Wahhh I could never even look in the direction of a <5 PSL girl"
> "I will not further contribute to hypergamy and make unattractive girls feel like they deserve Chad"
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 24, 2020)

Redpills me


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 24, 2020)

Stopped reading after the approaching part


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 24, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Take it from someone who's hooked up with hot girls (mainly in the last year after I've lifted to get a good body, become more social, and stopped giving a fuck) as well as some trashy below average girls at times when I was starting off. It's way better than spending all your time alone, talking to nobody, feeling like a loser, and jerking off to whatever degeneracy you're in the mood for.





https://www.reddit.com/r/TheRedPill/


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 24, 2020)

Guess you guys are all just hopeless. Enjoy talking about male models the rest of the only lives you have, never doing shit, and thinking one day you’ll get surgeries and everything will magically fall into place despite being 30+ years old virgins with the conversational skills of aspie 17 year olds and years of built up depression that have permanently fucked up your brain chemistry. No one’s saying don’t looksmax and have goals, but you’re not going about it the right way at all.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 24, 2020)

I did that once but I am volcel because I didn’t wanna meet up with an ugly girl tbh


----------



## Taylorswift (Sep 24, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Guess you guys are all just hopeless. Enjoy talking about male models the rest of the only lives you have, never doing shit, and thinking one day you’ll get surgeries and everything will magically fall into place despite being 30+ years old virgins with the conversational skills of aspie 17 year olds and years of built up depression that have permanently fucked up your brain chemistry. No one’s saying don’t looksmax and have goals, but you’re not going about it the right way at all.


*Bruh most guys here who say they wouldn’t LTR or fuck a certain foid are just LARPing. 99.9% here would fuck a snake if it wouldn’t bite them.*


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 24, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> *Bruh most guys here who say they wouldn’t LTR or fuck a certain foid are just LARPing. 99.9% here would fuck a snake if it wouldn’t bite them.*


If you’re someone who’s actually so ugly that literally no girls will give you a chance, then fine, improve until you get to a point where it’s actually worth it to try. But I’ve been here long enough to know that that doesn’t apply to most posters. Very few people here put in any effort at all to have sex, especially with girls below their standards.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Sep 24, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> This post goes out to those of you who aren't too far gone in the depths of the black pill and are actually trying to improve your lives for the better. Yeah...yeah...I already know what all the virgins here are going to say.
> 
> "Wahhh I could never even look in the direction of a <5 PSL girl"
> "I will not further contribute to hypergamy and make unattractive girls feel like they deserve Chad"
> ...


Its because of people like you that foids are crazy entitled these days.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 24, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Its because of people like you that foids are crazy entitled these days.


Jesus, shut the fuck up already. You’re not changing male hormone levels, which lead to men collectively being significantly more horny than females. We’re talking fucking 200,000 years of biological evolution. Along with social media, dating apps, and the sexual revolution which have allowed people to have more sex outside of relationships and marriage. An individual deciding against having sex with a girl 0.5 PSL below him isn’t changing shit. It’s your choice what you’re going to do for yourself in these circumstances and most of you are making the wrong one because you’re so inexperienced, lacking in critical thinking, and delusional.


----------



## tincelw (Sep 24, 2020)

agreed. low psl girls have
1. less sexual experiences
2. less chad exes to compete with
3. treat you better knowing that they need to keep you
4. you wont have to feel insecure around her
5. you can actually be yourself and not always be on gaurd

great post


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Sep 24, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Jesus, shut the fuck up already. You’re not changing male hormone levels, which lead to men collectively being significantly more horny than females. We’re talking fucking 200,000 years of biological evolution. Along with social media, dating apps, and the sexual revolution which have allowed people to have more sex outside of relationships and marriage. An individual deciding against having sex with a girl 0.5 PSL below him isn’t changing shit. It’s your choice what you’re going to do for yourself in these circumstances and most of you are making the wrong one because you’re so inexperienced, lacking in critical thinking, and delusional.


I am 30 years old and i slay, so you are wrong phaggot.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 24, 2020)

This is very true, fat girls are much easier to have sex with than hot girls, that is because they are more desperate. 

When I was 20, I went on a trip to Miami with my family and on the ride back we stopped at a convenience store where there was a fat cashier of the same age as me who looked so horny and desperate that I knew she wanted me to have sex with her, if I wasn't travelling with my parents, I could have definitely had sex with her easily but because they were in a hurry I didn't have time. 

Also, when I went to the DMV to get my car plates last year (in October of 2019), I saw a fat girl checking me out but because of my high standards, I thought that she was below me, the truth is, I could have had sex with her.


It's okay to have high standards for a relationship since you are actually going to be spending a lot of time with that woman, but we shouldn't have high standards when we are just trying to get laid, because like you said, pussy is pussy, so the sex is just as satisfying. And, we aren't going to get infinite opportunities like that, so we better take advantage of the few that we do get, otherwise, we will never get what we want.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 24, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Most incels standards are
> 1. Age of consent
> 2. Have a pulse


cope


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 24, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Most incels standards are
> 1. Age of consent
> 2. Have a pulse


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 24, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/TheRedPill/


TRP is true to a certain extent. Game doesn't work, but women are never going to approach you. They will still make the first move by telling you through their body language if they like you or not, but they will never approach you and start talking to you. So if you're not ready to make the first move, you'll miss out on so many opportunities. I am 22, and from the age of 16, I had quite a couple of opportunities and I ruined them all by being too shy to make the first move or by having super high standards, don't make the same mistakes I did.


----------



## stay coping (Sep 24, 2020)

Just be a cuck fueling hypergamy theory lol 

Nothing rewarding about "busting all over" a whore every other dude has "busted all over" as well.


----------



## stay coping (Sep 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> TRP is true to a certain extent. Game doesn't work, but women are never going to approach you. They will still make the first move by telling you through their body language if they like you or not, but they will never approach you and start talking to you. So if you're not ready to make the first move, you'll miss out on so many opportunities. I am 22, and from the age of 16, I had quite a couple of opportunities and I ruined them all by being too shy to make the first move or by having super high standards, don't make the same mistakes I did.


Sluts definitely will

In high school and uni there was always the handful of sluts that fucked all the good looking dudes, and they did the approaching. Over for you if you were never approached then.

Hate to say it but you never had any chances to ruin, most likely, so cope



tincelw said:


> agreed. low psl girls have
> 1. less sexual experiences
> 2. less chad exes to compete with
> 3. treat you better knowing that they need to keep you
> ...


Legit loled at ugly whores having low count. Other way around, they're the most insecure looking for most validation (which they will get) so they're the biggest whores


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 24, 2020)

Always go 1 psl below ur looks match

For me after I ascend I will be 7 psl


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 24, 2020)

Idk why u had to mention tinder. Only top 10% get anything decent from there. Monumental waste of time unless you're gonna fuck absolute whales


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 24, 2020)

stay coping said:


> Sluts definitely will
> 
> In high school and uni there was always the handful of sluts that fucked all the good looking dudes, and they did the approaching. Over for you if you were never approached then.
> 
> ...


I was approached once during college by a 6/10 palestinian girl but because of my high standards, I ended up rejecting her even though I could have fucked her really easily. It's far from over for me, I just need to find ways to meet women during the pandemic, because last semester, I had lots of beautiful girls who were checking me out, for me, my problem has never been my looks but my laziness that kept me from succeeding from women, and my high standards also.


----------



## stay coping (Sep 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> I was approached once during college by a 6/10 palestinian girl but because of my high standards, I ended up rejecting her even though I could have fucked her really easily. It's far from over for me, I just need to find ways to meet women during the pandemic, because last semester, I had lots of beautiful girls who were checking me out, for me, my problem has never been my looks but my laziness that kept me from succeeding from women, and my high standards also.


I'm assuming you are white? Your proof you're a Slayer is being white and having a homely ethnic show interest? Just lol dude

"Could have fucked her really easily" haha, every dude says this. Literally a meme.


----------



## turtlecel (Sep 24, 2020)

tincelw said:


> agreed. low psl girls have
> 1. less sexual experiences
> 2. less chad exes to compete with
> 3. treat you better knowing that they need to keep you
> ...


Low psl partners have more partners than high psl partners since they have to compromise and overcompensate sex for attraction


----------



## MentalistKebab (Sep 24, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> cope


True.

Most of us dont have either of that standard.
@SubhumanCurrycel stop lying


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 24, 2020)

In my experience it’s not worth the efforts UNLESS you want to increase your absolute body count with no regard to quality. It’s not like your success rate will be significantly higher when you chase women below your league as a non chad man - surely it’s easier than getting your looksmatch, but you don’t get easy lays regularly. Besides, being rejected by a foid below your league feels way worse than being rejected by your looksmatch.

If you have to do it then do it with girls younger than 25. According to my experience older foids tend to have higher standards by not only wanting looks but also demanding “maturity” and financial stability, while younger girls are easily to fool around if you’re better looking than them. But as I said, there is no guarantee for success if you don’t have a chad face. You better consider if the insignificant increase of success rate could compensate the shit feeling of being rejected by foids below your psl.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 24, 2020)

Girls 1 psl below my league (im psl 4) reject me too


----------



## SoyGune (Sep 24, 2020)

Too bad because ugly girls don’t wanna have sex with ugly guys


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Sep 24, 2020)

SHIT GUIDE, JUST RAPEMAXX


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Sep 24, 2020)

just feed hypergamy bro


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 24, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Girls 1 psl below my league (im psl 4) reject me too


Brutal. How did it go with that ethnic girl btw?


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Sep 24, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> just feed hypergamy bro


Most third world men have decent standards in women. Men that have low standards regardless of how good they look themselves must be more of an Anglo white thing IMO. This is one of the primary contibuting factors to hypergamy in the West,


----------



## Ada Mustang (Sep 24, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> This post goes out to those of you who aren't too far gone in the depths of the black pill and are actually trying to improve your lives for the better. Yeah...yeah...I already know what all the virgins here are going to say.
> 
> "Wahhh I could never even look in the direction of a <5 PSL girl"
> "I will not further contribute to hypergamy and make unattractive girls feel like they deserve Chad"
> ...


*Sorry bro, but you're better off by going with goodlooking girls who are insecure about themselves. Just saying*


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Sep 24, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> *Sorry bro, but you're better off by going with goodlooking girls who are insecure about themselves. Just saying*


His post is retarded tbh. If hypergamy is real, it's mostly fueled by horny desperate men with low standards. That's why I believe that this "hypergamy" has nothing to do with evolution.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 24, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> just feed hypergamy bro


Yeah I bet the members of this board (who represent 0.0000001% of the world population) practicing abstinence is really going to offset 200,000 years of human evolution and natural biological hormone differences! Maybe social media/Tinder will go away too making it more difficult for all women to have access to better looking guys!

Can you guys use logic for once in your lives? Whether or not you have sex with a girl who's below your standards, it's not changing shit when it comes to the whole picture.



SoyGune said:


> Too bad because ugly girls don’t wanna have sex with ugly guys


1. Very few people here are actually ugly. Most here are average range normies with no social skills who don't put in any effort, and who think just because they can't get hot girls they can't get anyone. 2. Ugly girls are absolutely having sex with ugly guys, regardless of what conclude from your dating app experiments. My ugly friends have sex, even if it's sometimes with questionable girls. Try in real life if you have to. And like I said, settle for whoever you can get for the time being. As you make improvements to yourself from hitting the gym, getting surgeries, getting money, socializing enough to not be so awkward, and whatever else you need, the quality of girls you get will only improve alongside those.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 24, 2020)

Tbh Ngl. I am a 21 y/o virgin and looking back I have had multiple chances to ascend since I was 16 (first time I remember a girl being attracted to me). But I didnt because I was too shy or not attracted enough to them. At 17 I literally went to a girls house who was clearing crushing on me, she told me she was on birth control multiple times but I didnt fuck her because I was too high inhib and wasnt crazy attracted to her (she wasnt even ugly, just a little chubby). 

My mind is fucked and as OP said there are alot of users on this site who have the same issue. People will say its cope but I have seen some subhumans get laid over my life. They are not slaying like chad (irl chad not psl chad) but they have still had sex. The women they are fucking are nothing to brag to your friends about but they are still having sex. 

Maybe its because im fixated on muh teenlove highschool sweetheart or death idk. The teenlove boat has sailed as soon as you turn 20. My mind is abused dog level of fucked, I just need to go deep sea diving for landwhales. While I may ruin my ability to pair bond its better then the torment of being a sexless virgin.


----------



## Littleboy (Sep 24, 2020)

If you're a little fat ugly fuck then it's over before it began. 

So in effect. You can't OP as you suggest.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Sep 24, 2020)

Rift678 said:


>


I remember you from my greycel days JFL
What happened to you and the Tribe


----------



## Over (Sep 24, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> This post goes out to those of you who aren't too far gone in the depths of the black pill and are actually trying to improve your lives for the better. Yeah...yeah...I already know what all the virgins here are going to say.
> 
> "Wahhh I could never even look in the direction of a <5 PSL girl"
> "I will not further contribute to hypergamy and make unattractive girls feel like they deserve Chad"
> ...


Great..


But what if I am so subhuman that I appear invisible to ugly girls? (I'm talking landwhales or recessed jawcels)


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Sep 24, 2020)

I summon @LondonVillie as a prime example


----------



## KrissKross (Sep 24, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Tbh Ngl. I am a 21 y/o virgin and looking back I have had multiple chances to ascend since I was 16 (first time I remember a girl being attracted to me). But I didnt because I was too shy or not attracted enough to them. At 17 I literally went to a girls house who was clearing crushing on me, she told me she was on birth control multiple times but I didnt fuck her because I was too high inhib and wasnt crazy attracted to her (she wasnt even ugly, just a little chubby).
> 
> My mind is fucked and as OP said there are alot of users on this site who have the same issue. People will say its cope but I have seen some subhumans get laid over my life. They are not slaying like chad (irl chad not psl chad) but they have still had sex. The women they are fucking are nothing to brag to your friends about but they are still having sex.
> 
> Maybe its because im fixated on muh teenlove highschool sweetheart or death idk. The teenlove boat has sailed as soon as you turn 20. My mind is abused dog level of fucked, I just need to go deep sea diving for landwhales. While I may ruin my ability to pair bond its better then the torment of being a sexless virgin.


My mind is fucked too man. Beyond over. Exact situation as you.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 24, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> My mind is fucked too man. Beyond over. Exact situation as you.



I agree however OPs advice doesnt apply for everyone on this site, some people here are unfortunately too ugly *(NT low tier normie is the lowest form of human I have seen ascend IRL)*. Some subhumans here have tried very hard to get laid, and they can't or best case scenario have lucked out once or twice in their life. I remember some dude here has approached 200 girls in a month and got rejected by all of them (I think colvin76). He needs to focus soley on looksmax because he can't try any harder to get laid. For these people they should forsake women until they have done some looksmaxxing, but for other people they just havent tried hard enough. I know I haven't tried hard enough. I have my reasons but they are all cope at the end of the day.


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 24, 2020)

Sex is million times better with attractive foid. Change my mind.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Sep 24, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I remember some dude here has approached 200 girls in a month and got rejected by all of them (I think colvin76)


Thats not me.

I only approached 105 times and they were in a spread out time frame. 25 in march, 80 in July.


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> This is very true, fat girls are much easier to have sex with than hot girls, that is because they are more desperate.
> 
> When I was 20, I went on a trip to Miami with my family and on the ride back we stopped at a convenience store where there was a fat cashier of the same age as me who looked so horny and desperate that I knew she wanted me to have sex with her, if I wasn't travelling with my parents, I could have definitely had sex with her easily but because they were in a hurry I didn't have time.
> 
> ...


Sex with fat girls will literally disgust you, but you can tell ppl about that funny experience and they are one of your slays so there is satisfaction regardless


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 24, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> Sex with fat girls will literally disgust you, but you can tell ppl about that funny experience and they are one of your slays so there is satisfaction regardless


When I said fat girls I was talking mainly about girls who are a bit chubby but still look good, like they may have a belly for example or they may have huge fatty boobs and a huge fat ass depending on their proportions. I would never fuck an obese woman though, that is just too disgusting for me. The fat girl that I was talking about from my experience coming home from Miami was definitely quite fat, but she wasn't obese and it's the same with the girl at the DMV, she was more than just a bit chubby, but she wasn't obese either and she didn't have a fat face. I don't mind fucking fat girls as long as they look fuckable.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 24, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Thats not me.
> 
> I only approached 105 times and they were in a spread out time frame. 25 in march, 80 in July.



My bad but 105 is still a huge number. How many slays did you get?


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Sep 24, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> My bad but 105 is still a huge number. How many slays did you get?


*Zero (0)*

I'm still a KHHV subhuman


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 24, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Thats not me.
> 
> I only approached 105 times and they were in a spread out time frame. 25 in march, 80 in July.



Mirin low inhibitions to cold approach.


----------



## Rift (Sep 24, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> I remember you from my greycel days JFL
> What happened to you and the Tribe


We all hang in discord. About to self ban again.


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Sep 24, 2020)

Your right op especially for dudes who havent gotten laid in a while or ever you start at the bottom work your way up it directly affects you mentally

It subconsciously directly affects you and makes it easier for you to get hotter tier girls overtime because you don't value pussy and you realize how stupid it is to stress over it


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 24, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> *Zero (0)*
> 
> I'm still a KHHV subhuman



Fucking brutal bhai. Mirin the low inhib behaviour, but its sad you got 0 slays.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 24, 2020)

but i wouldnt even have chance with 2 psl girl

only iois i got were from legit 0psls.


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 24, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Most incels standards are
> 1. Age of consent
> 2. Have a pulse


If it's Stacey idc about pulse


----------



## joeveniro (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 25, 2020)

So who is to blame for hypergamy?

The women who do it?

*Or the men who allow it to happen?*


----------



## Deleted member 8028 (Sep 25, 2020)

Dude you forgot this is 2020.
If you are not a Chad or at least a pretty boy, you are nobody to girls and they are gonna give literally zero fucks about you.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Sep 25, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Most incels standards are
> 1. Age of consent
> 2. Have a pulse


This


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Sep 25, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> This post goes out to those of you who aren't too far gone in the depths of the black pill and are actually trying to improve your lives for the better. Yeah...yeah...I already know what all the virgins here are going to say.
> 
> "Wahhh I could never even look in the direction of a <5 PSL girl"
> "I will not further contribute to hypergamy and make unattractive girls feel like they deserve Chad"
> ...


First of all
1) Most guys here don't have standards like women do
2) Hypergamy means even women who have lowest of low psl needs gigachads. Ever heard the psl saying that " 3 psl panfaced crosseyed jungle gook with buck teeth smv mogs O'Pry"?


----------



## Deleted member 8028 (Sep 25, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> women are never going to approach you.


JFL @ this cope. The only times i was getting laid was where the girls themselves made an effort to meet me. And im far from chad.

On the contrary, when it was ME who actively pursued the girl, all I got was JACK SHIT

High IQ conclusion: 
Women who don’t approach you are never worth it. Focus on those who were interested in YOU first.


----------



## joeveniro (Sep 25, 2020)

Musicproducermaxxing said:


> JFL @ this cope. The only times i was getting laid was where the girls themselves made an effort to meet me. And im far from chad.
> 
> On the contrary, when it was ME who actively pursued the girl, all I got was JACK SHIT
> 
> ...


rt bhai same for me


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 25, 2020)

It is over


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 25, 2020)

Musicproducermaxxing said:


> JFL @ this cope. The only times i was getting laid was where the girls themselves made an effort to meet me. And im far from chad.
> 
> On the contrary, when it was ME who actively pursued the girl, all I got was JACK SHIT
> 
> ...


Yeah of course, that's what I meant to say. But you can also socialize with everyone if you go to social events, you only need to limit yourself to the girls who give you IOIs (indicators of interest) if you are approaching a girl randomly. Otherwise, if you go to a bar or you are at an event where people talk with each other, you can basically talk to anyone, and by socializing, it can open up new opportunities, that's what I was trying to say. People won't go to you, but that doesn't mean that there are no opportunities, you just have to make things happen, because nobody is going to do it for you.


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ideally you should try and date your looksmatch. What op is suggesting is what chad does and it fucks everyone else in the ass badly. Let's say chad goes for 3/10 foid, then 3/10 male equivalent will be completely fucking *FUCKED FOR LIFE*. *KHHV TILL DEATH, THERE IS NO SAVING YOU BECAUSE ALL SUB 5 FOIDS ARE GOING FOR HIGH TIER NORMIES, CHADLITES & CHADS. FUUUUUUCK HYPERGAMY IS SO GAE*


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 25, 2020)

bertcel said:


> Ideally you should try and date your looksmatch. What op is suggesting is what chad does and it fucks everyone else in the ass badly. Let's say chad goes for 3/10 foid, then 3/10 male equivalent will be completely fucking *FUCKED FOR LIFE*. *KHHV TILL DEATH, THERE IS NO SAVING YOU BECAUSE ALL SUB 5 FOIDS ARE GOING FOR HIGH TIER NORMIES, CHADLITES & CHADS. FUUUUUUCK HYPERGAMY IS SO GAE*


How many times do I have to reiterate this simple concept:


> Yeah I bet the members of this board (who represent 0.0000001% of the world population) practicing abstinence is really going to offset 200,000 years of human evolution and natural biological hormone differences! Maybe social media/Tinder will go away too making it more difficult for all women to have access to better looking guys!
> 
> Can you guys use logic for once in your lives? Whether or not you have sex with a girl who's below your standards, it's not changing shit when it comes to the whole picture.



You have to take advantage and do what's best for yourself in circumstances that are largely out of your control. You patting yourself on the back because you're constantly sitting alone in your room with no sex life, no social life involving females, and a whole of depression - but hey at least you're not feeding into hypergamy! - is the most backwards fucking logic ever. You're not starting a revolution by saving your virginity for your looksmatch or higher, you morons. Furthermore, we're not talking about dating. Aspire to ascend to the point where you _CAN_ only talk to/have sex with/date girls that are really hot. But in the mean time, for the reasons I listed in the OP, it's absolutely in your best interest to go for whatever girls you can get. And I don't wanna hear exaggerations that 3.5 PSL girls only go for Chad. From my own experience that's such fucking bullshit, especially if you're talking in real life and not just tinder. Most people here can absolutely get maybe not hot but at the very least fuckable enough girls.


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Sep 25, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> How many times do I have to reiterate this simple concept:
> 
> 
> You have to take advantage and do what's best for yourself in circumstances that are largely out of your control. You patting yourself on the back because you're constantly sitting alone in your room with no sex life, no social life involving females, and a whole of depression - but hey at least you're not feeding into hypergamy! - is the most backwards fucking logic ever. You're not starting a revolution by saving your virginity for your looksmatch or higher, you morons. Furthermore, we're not talking about dating. Aspire to ascend to the point where you _CAN_ only talk to/have sex with/date girls that are really hot. But in the mean time, for the reasons I listed in the OP, it's absolutely in your best interest to go for whatever girls you can get. And I don't wanna hear exaggerations that 3.5 PSL girls only go for Chad. From my own experience that's such fucking bullshit, especially if you're talking in real life and not just tinder. Most people here can absolutely get maybe not hot but at the very least fuckable enough girls.


lol i'm 5"8 18 yr old baldcel it's over no girl would want to fuck an ugly fuck. Just imagine yourself licking a bald obese girls pussy. That's what girls think when they see ugly guys / guys below 5PSL


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 25, 2020)

bertcel said:


> lol i'm 5"8 18 yr old baldcel it's over no girl would want to fuck an ugly fuck. Just imagine yourself licking a bald obese girls pussy. That's what girls think when they see ugly guys / guys below 5PSL


If you're a legit 5'8 barefoot that's not that short. I'm 5'9 and my 5'6-5'8 friends do fine with girls. I'll concede that being bald definitely makes things a lot harder but what are we talking here? Legitimately bald or I'm a baldcel because I'm NW2? Also have you done anything to actually help yourself be more sexually appealing like get big and ripped? Or are you skinny fat 18-19% body fat? Have you looked into hair systems/transplants but in the time being tried to beardmax/gymmax so you can go for specific niches of girls (maybe older ones) until you fix your problem?

I promise you the solution isn't to just rot, shitpost, and complain.


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Sep 25, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> If you're a legit 5'8 barefoot that's not that short. I'm 5'9 and my 5'6-5'8 friends do fine with girls. I'll concede that being bald definitely makes things a lot harder but what are we talking here? Legitimately bald or I'm a baldcel because I'm NW2? Also have you done anything to actually help yourself be more sexually appealing like get big and ripped? Or are you skinny fat 18-19% body fat? Have you looked into hair systems/transplants but in the time being tried to beardmax/gymmax so you can go for specific niches of girls (maybe older ones) until you fix your problem?
> 
> I promise you the solution isn't to just rot, shitpost, and complain.


Well, I'm not exactly "balding". I was just born with a high af nw 1 rounded gay alien hairline. Inferior genetics at it's finest. I am not worthy of reproducing and girls know it. I also don't have a protruding browridge, cheekbones nor chin. Feminine face / very child like looking and I will never be viewed as a potential sexual mate to a woman. I know this because If I was truly good looking enough to have a gf girls would have approached me because girls are the ones approaching and if you think otherwise you will only attain unfulfilled relationships where you're begging your chick for crumbs of pussy, meanwhile she goes out every weekend and has fun with chad.

I've leanmaxxed a bit recently but it's all just cope in the end. Every guy on earth can attain a good physique, but not every guy can have a good looking masculine face, be tall & have a wide masculine frame. Attraction is purely pre determined and if you didn't luck out in the genetic lottery your destiny is unfortunately to rot alone through life, maybe lose your virginity to a few hookers and drugmax till you finally overdose or rope.

Also, inb4 "cope, you should looksmax" at a certain point you are just too fucked, you are beyond saving. Being 5 ft 8 is a dealbreaker in any western country and what am I gonna do about my frame? JFL, no surgery for your clavicle length, no surgery for your height either (unless you want to do leg lengthening and end up looking like a disproportional alien). And face? With face you can only do so much and having a good face at 5"8 is still kind of incel tier. You will still get rejected a lot and you will ultimately be pretty unhappy as far as your dating and sex life goes. If you are say above 5 ft 10, then you might want to look into doing looksmaxxing surgeries in your face (If you have a good base). Some incels are just fucked and it truly is over for some guys.


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Sep 25, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> This post goes out to those of you who aren't too far gone in the depths of the black pill and are actually trying to improve your lives for the better. Yeah...yeah...I already know what all the virgins here are going to say.
> 
> "Wahhh I could never even look in the direction of a <5 PSL girl"
> "I will not further contribute to hypergamy and make unattractive girls feel like they deserve Chad"
> ...


I cant. I've rejected a few women online for either being niggers or just subhuman


----------



## green (Sep 25, 2020)

What do you think every other sub chad is doing? Going for girls below his standards. So prepare to go for someone 1.5-2 PSL below you if you want to go down.


----------



## Norwooder (Oct 7, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> This is very true, fat girls are much easier to have sex with than hot girls, that is because they are more desperate.
> 
> When I was 20, I went on a trip to Miami with my family and on the ride back we stopped at a convenience store where there was a fat cashier of the same age as me who looked so horny and desperate that I knew she wanted me to have sex with her, if I wasn't travelling with my parents, I could have definitely had sex with her easily but because they were in a hurry I didn't have time.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 7, 2020)

If I was fine going for a thot below my fucking standard I wouldn’t be here man.


----------



## ReallyRice (Oct 7, 2020)

Retarded post, written like you were a foid projecting stuff onto men
just lower your standards bro


----------

